# Flash vs monolight question.



## Mach0 (Jan 28, 2012)

I know the watts second are somewhat irrelevant because of their reflectors and zoom settings. How does a 150 Ws monolight with a GN of 118 measure against a flash with a so called GN of 128 in terms of power output and coverage? I know it might be a noobish question but it's confusing me.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 28, 2012)

Power output is close--but the angle of coverage could be wildly different for the monolight; for example, the monolight's 7 inch reflector might very well be a 105 degree beam spread...but the speedlight will likely be narrower.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Power output is close--but the angle of coverage could be wildly different for the monolight; for example, the monolight's 7 inch reflector might very well be a 105 degree beam spread...but the speedlight will likely be narrower.


Thank you. I've been trying to decide on my next light.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Jan 29, 2012)

What is your intended use? If its just for occasional single portraits you may find that speed lights serve you better. They are compact, versatile and battery powered so you can use them everywhere. Look at www.strobist.com, lots of awesome info there. And check out "the moment it clicks" by joe McNally. Awesome use of speed lights.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 29, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:


> What is your intended use? If its just for occasional single portraits you may find that speed lights serve you better. They are compact, versatile and battery powered so you can use them everywhere. Look at Strobist, lots of awesome info there. And check out "the moment it clicks" by joe McNally. Awesome use of speed lights.


Inside studio type shots and some outdoor stuff. I've seen people over power the sun with just a couple of speed lights so I was curious how these would measure when guide  numbers are concerned. I am going to get something stronger though. I have checked his sight out a lot. For indoor stuff, I like the model light, AC option, and faster recycle times. I love my speed lights too for the fact that I can take them anywhere. I just want a larger light source.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Mach0 said:
			
		

> Inside studio type shots and some outdoor stuff. I've seen people over power the sun with just a couple of speed lights so I was curious how these would measure when guide  numbers are concerned. I am going to get something stronger though. I have checked his sight out a lot. For indoor stuff, I like the model light, AC option, and faster recycle times. I love my speed lights too for the fact that I can take them anywhere. I just want a larger light source.



I have a set of einsteins ( Paul c buff) with a mini lithium power pack that I take on location shoots. Cheap, nice quality of light, good color stability and  very portable. They are great for when you need more than a speed light


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 3, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:
			
		

> I have a set of einsteins ( Paul c buff) with a mini lithium power pack that I take on location shoots. Cheap, nice quality of light, good color stability and  very portable. They are great for when you need more than a speed light



I ordered a flashpoint. They get good reviews so if it's nice I'll get another.... I'm pretty sure it should be good.
I'm just waiting on it along with the octobox. Should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Balmiesgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like you have it figured out. Have a  fun time with your new toys


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Balmiesgirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have it figured out. Have a  fun time with your new toys



I plan on it. Thanks. I've been tracking it. My monolight is already in my state about 20 mins from me... I'm curious if I'll receive it today. They still show an estimate of Monday evening..... Wishful thinking. I still have to wait for my octobox but I might just set it up with the umbrellas or a small soft box lol. Toys are always fun.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 4, 2012)

Scratch that. Just rechecked and it showed a departure scan..... Awesome lol! I might get it sooner.... So much for 3 day shipping lol.


----------

